# So how long should sex last?



## Ikaika

Bored with Penis thread, lets get some other feedback. I know this is in the ladies lounge as I am not sure where to post to follow up with penis thread. 

Actual PIV separate from foreplay

https://youtu.be/CmrKDZEGbII


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Ikaika

Ikaika said:


> Bored with Penis thread, lets get some other feedback. I know this is in the ladies lounge as I am not sure where to post to follow up with penis thread.
> 
> Actual PIV separate from foreplay
> 
> https://youtu.be/CmrKDZEGbII
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro




Watch the video and you will get the reference to this follow up

https://youtu.be/x6QZn9xiuOE


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Spicy

As long as possible >


----------



## minimalME

Bored with the penis thread???  What on earth?

Everytime I see the title, it makes me smile, and I think to myself, 'Why, yes! Yes, I can talk about the penis! Let's _all_ talk about the penis! :smnotworthy:

Anyway...

Ideally, in my head, I'd want my healthy, strong, monogamous marriage to include perpetual seduction. 

Ongoing sex in the form of thoughts, suggestions, facial expressions, touches, texts, conversations, clothing (or lack thereof) - I want it all, all the time. 

But, this isn't a starting point for me. 

This type of relationship takes time to cultivate, and no one really seems to have time for that anymore. It's more of a 'If she's not putting out in 3 dates, I'm gone!' proposition - which isn't seductive or sexy _at all_.

So...


----------



## Personal

So how long should sex last?

As long as it feels good.


----------



## arbitrator

*If you're looking for a set amount of time from the insertion of the penis in PIV to the point of male orgasm/ejaculation, a 2016 University of Queensland study offered up that for 500 couples, the median time for "intravaginal latency" was for some 5.4 minutes. 

The low end of the 500 participants lasted only 33 seconds, while the high end lasted some 44 minutes!*


----------



## Andy1001

I’m going to show this to my fiancée. I have that woman spoiled!


----------



## Blondilocks

arbitrator said:


> *If you're looking for a set amount of time from the insertion of the penis in PIV to the point of male orgasm/ejaculation, a 2016 University of Queensland study offered up that for 500 couples, the median time for "intravaginal latency" was for some 5.4 minutes.
> 
> The low end of the 500 participants lasted only 33 seconds, while the high end lasted some 44 minutes!*


33 seconds? She was robbed.

I thought that Marvin Gaye song (Let's get it on) lasted for approximately 44 minutes which was definitely too long for me.


----------



## SunCMars

How long?

From the time those urges first occur in a boy or a girl.

Until......

One's last breath...


----------



## arbitrator

Blondilocks said:


> 33 seconds? She was robbed.
> 
> I thought that Marvin Gaye song (Let's get it on) lasted for approximately 44 minutes which was definitely too long for me.


*Actually, I'd hate to know just going in that "33 thrusts" were all that I were going to get out of it! By the same token, I don't think I have the "Wheaties" in me to be pumping away for 44 minutes either! ~ I'm thinking that something of that duration would absolutely rub one or both of us raw!

I think that "ones median" is greatly contingent upon our age, our health, who it is that we are copulating with, our emotional and physical state, and the sexual positions that we choose for our copulatory act ~ some of those preeminently last longer than others!

I would guess that most people are a whole lot like me in that I have always seemed to range somewhere in the 10-12 minute threshold!

Years ago, I recall my Dad always joking about folks who were getting habitually pregnant on an annual basis, with him saying that their normal, average time for pregnancy was "9 months and '15 minutes!'" *


----------



## Vespil

It lasts until she cums. 

Otherwise you're in BIG trouble.


----------



## ReformedHubby

Vespil said:


> It lasts until she cums *at least twice*.
> 
> Otherwise you're in BIG trouble.



Ha, ha...fixed it for you :rofl:


----------



## SentHereForAReason

After the beginning stages, since I lost my virginity to my STBXW, it went quick as expected. As we were super active, I was able to develop a style that could go at least 1 for 1, with adequate time and then a lot of times, 1 for her 2. As our sex life died, it was like I was having sex for the first time again each time and it was extremely hard to go 1 for 1 but 99% I was able to by really not enjoying it as much, going slower than normal and then waiting, not ideal. Unfortunately, late in the game, I started using the condoms that had a little bit of the numbing agent and I could go forever, in fact, I usually had to pull it off in order to have mine. With her drive heading back up last May as she stopped taking birth control, I ordered several boxes from Amazon thinking there would be more of a need for them, then DDay, then a year of Hell. After I made one last Christmas time attempt to save the marriage and she still picked the path of divorce, I went up stairs, went to my drawer and tossed them all in the trash.

Damn't I keep going off on tangents, sorry dudes.

In summary, to me, sex should last as long as she is enjoying it and then when she has had her time or if I timed it right, having the end of her good time, it was time for my closing credits as well.


----------



## TheDudeLebowski

10-15 minutes. If the kids are in the other room and we have to pump it out real quick, 3-5 minutes. In reality that is all either of us need is 3-5, but will switch positions and do other things to make it last a little longer when we have time to enjoy it more. Once its been about 10-15 minutes though, we both are ready to finish. 

I've never understood the hours and hours of all night sex some people talk about. She can't multiple and her refractory period is somewhere in the 8 hour neighborhood. I'm much lower at about 30 minutes if I had to, but I really would prefer a couple hours myself.


----------



## CharlieParker

To quote Flight of the Conchords

When it's with me, girl
You only need two minutes
Because I'm so intense
You whisper something sexy like, "Is that it?"
I know what you're trying to say, girl
You're trying to say, "Aww yeah, that's it"
Then you tell me you want some more
Well uh, I'm not surprised, but I'm quite sleepy


----------



## personofinterest

Personal said:


> So how long should sex last?
> 
> As long as it feels good.


Best answer IMO. I once heard someone brag online that they could sustain intercourse for an hour. I admit I winced and crossed my legs when i read that. OUCH

There is such a thing as too much of a good thing.


----------



## I shouldnthave

Besides a quickie in a car or something, we very very rarely start PIV do that for a few mins then finish.... So the numbers these studies often espouse confuse me.

Usually if we "have sex" it's close to an hour from the first PIV to his orgasm / finish. Something it's 30 mins, sometimes we go at it for 3 hours.

But we have some piv in one position, then maybe switch to oral, maybe play with some toys, then another position, then maybe some 69, then perhaps move to somewhere else, more positions. You get the idea. 

It's hardly ever insert, pump, done.

Last night he kept me up till 1 am!!! I had a lovely time, can't complain, but I am going by to sign off and catch a quick nap!


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson

Only the 33 seconds into above would be tragic.

There are multiple right answers her, affected by both H and W moods. BF/GF action can have their own answers. 

H/W; can be 5 minutes to staying in bed half a day.

The prep can also be from "hey you awake" to warming up in the morning for that same night of going to bed together early.


----------



## BluesPower

arbitrator said:


> *If you're looking for a set amount of time from the insertion of the penis in PIV to the point of male orgasm/ejaculation, a 2016 University of Queensland study offered up that for 500 couples, the median time for "intravaginal latency" was for some 5.4 minutes.
> 
> The low end of the 500 participants lasted only 33 seconds, while the high end lasted some 44 minutes!*


This may be the saddest thing I have ever read...

How long should intercourse last?... until you both cannot move and you are both required to cuddle until you fall asleep together...


----------



## Andy1001

personofinterest said:


> Personal said:
> 
> 
> 
> So how long should sex last?
> 
> As long as it feels good.
> 
> 
> 
> Best answer IMO. I once heard someone brag online that they could sustain intercourse for an hour. I admit I winced and crossed my legs when i read that. OUCH
> 
> There is such a thing as too much of a good thing.[/QUOTE
> 
> My fiancée has two euphemisms she uses for sex. She asks are we taking the scenic route or the direct route.
> Even the direct route takes at least an hour.
> To be fair we are talking about a woman whose hobby is competing in triathlons so her energy levels are high.
Click to expand...


----------



## ReformedHubby

As a man one of my favorite things to laugh at is when I hear men brag of their prowess and stamina. I have one very good friend mine that still likes to give play-by-play details as if he was still in high school. In any case...all the stories are the same!!! Also according to him he always last for four hours straight. He claims no breaks either. He even insists he can ALWAYS go four hours straight if she is willing. At this point its become a running joke between me and the fellas. Whenever he is with a new partner we ask him how it was just so we can hear him talk about how awesome he is. Its all in good fun. But...we know he is making it up. Don't get me wrong sometimes you do want to see how many times you can do it in a day. But damn four hours straight???? All the time????


----------



## arbitrator

BluesPower said:


> This may be the saddest thing I have ever read...
> 
> How long should intercourse last?... until you both cannot move and you are both required to cuddle until you fall asleep together...


*Don't knock it! A study like that probably helped some bloke or blokess acquire their Masters or PhD!

My question is: Did they closely watch the performance of the participants to verify the accuracy of the results, or did they just take their word for it?*


----------



## personofinterest

Andy1001 said:


> personofinterest said:
> 
> 
> 
> Best answer IMO. I once heard someone brag online that they could sustain intercourse for an hour. I admit I winced and crossed my legs when i read that. OUCH
> 
> There is such a thing as too much of a good thing.[/QUOTE
> 
> My fiancée has two euphemisms she uses for sex. She asks are we taking the scenic route or the direct route.
> Even the direct route takes at least an hour.
> To be fair we are talking about a woman whose hobby is competing in triathlons so her energy levels are high.
> 
> 
> 
> It's not so much the stamina, it's the....soreness lol
Click to expand...


----------



## Andy1001

This guy was sitting on a plane when an absolutely gorgeous woman took the seat next to him. She opened her briefcase and in it were a load of porn magazines. She caught him looking and explained to him that she was a sex therapist and was studying porn for her PhD. He of course was listening intently and she started explaining to him some of the fallacies about sex. She said it wasn’t true that African Americans had the biggest penises or that Italian men were the best lovers. She explained that Native American men had the biggest ****s and that Irish men were the best lovers. 
She then introduced herself and asked him his name. 
Tonto Murphy he replied.


----------



## Vespil

Andy1001 said:


> she started explaining to him some of the fallacies about sex.


You said fallacy

:grin2::grin2::grin2:


----------



## Affaircare

I love this question! Brings a smile to my face that keeps people at work guessing. :grin2:

I have two sides to this coin. On the one side, I think making love is an all-day activity, because there is a lot of loving going on all day...they you add the cherry to the sundae in bed. Thus it includes everything from a real kiss goodbye - to all day thoughtfulness, from an enthusiastic welcome home - to sharing a great meal, from doing the other person's chore - to cuddling during a movie...

On the other hand, sometimes you just go for it and I say that should last a matter of minutes cuz you can't stand it anymore 

Somewhere between those two seems about right to me :wink2:


----------



## VladDracul

This boils it down:


----------



## PigglyWiggly

I 've never measured the time but do keep up with my heart rate.


----------



## Cynthia

personofinterest said:


> I once heard someone brag online that they could sustain intercourse for an hour. I admit I winced and crossed my legs when i read that. OUCH
> 
> There is such a thing as too much of a good thing.


The body can get used to prolonged friction and adapt.


----------



## Ms. Hawaii

2 minutes.


----------



## BluesPower

CynthiaDe said:


> The body can get used to prolonged friction and adapt.


You are completely correct about this...


----------



## NobodySpecial

Vespil said:


> It lasts until she cums.
> 
> Otherwise you're in BIG trouble.


That's IT? DH does not stop until I am quivering from too many. Sad me.


----------



## BluesPower

NobodySpecial said:


> That's IT? DH does not stop until I am quivering from too many. Sad me.


But can you have too many. GF, actually said that I make her cum too much. 

I just looked at her and among other things said, "Well you could tell me to stop...". However, she never wants me to stop, sooo...

But on the other hand is she does get really tired after a long session, so I wonder some times....


----------



## I shouldnthave

Yeah I can "come too much".

I'll be sore the next day - I have a pretty strong core, but sometimes he works me so that my body is just contracting in waves that leave me wiped out.

Sometimes if I come a bunch I either get too sensitive, and any more simulation is just too intense, or I joke about "my p**** surrendering" and I just can't squeeze and O any more, it's like I get "soft".

I can litterally pass out from having too many O's.

My husband will comment about me passing out or getting super tired - I tell him you try coming countless times and report back!


----------



## WildMustang

I shouldnthave said:


> Yeah I can "come too much".
> 
> I'll be sore the next day - I have a pretty strong core, but sometimes he works me so that my body is just contracting in waves that leave me wiped out.
> 
> Sometimes if I come a bunch I either get too sensitive, and any more simulation is just too intense, or I joke about "my p**** surrendering" and I just can't squeeze and O any more, it's like I get "soft".
> 
> I can litterally pass out from having too many O's.
> 
> My husband will comment about me passing out or getting super tired - I tell him you try coming countless times and report back!


Those brutal "sex workouts" are amazing though, especially when you are left a quivering pile of flesh that just passes out from exhaustion and you wake up still all tangled up together about 8 hours later. And it's all you dream about and all you think about until you see each other again.


----------



## 269370

This is like reading a food forum for starving people....🤪🥘🥧


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arbitrator

inmyprime said:


> *This is like reading a food forum for starving people....*
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


*Please send food! Please send sex! 

Hell, please send anything!*


----------



## BluesPower

WildMustang said:


> Those brutal "sex workouts" are amazing though, especially when you are left a quivering pile of flesh that just passes out from exhaustion and you wake up still all tangled up together about 8 hours later. And it's all you dream about and all you think about until you see each other again.


Yes, this is what I always try to go for. But maybe I should maybe not make her come so much. But frankly that is more than half the fun for me. 

Maybe I have issues...


----------



## WildMustang

BluesPower said:


> Yes, this is what I always try to go for. But maybe I should maybe not make her come so much. But frankly that is more than half the fun for me.
> 
> Maybe I have issues...


I get it. You get off making her, seeing her, hearing her, feeling her get off. And she gets off making you, seeing you, hearing you, feeling you get off. A positive feedback loop that seems to never end until one of you can't take it anymore and you melt in the oxytocin. 

BTW, I think I remember you from LoveShack. Didn't you used to post there, too?

I think I also remember Ishouldn'thave from LoveShack.


----------



## She'sStillGotIt

I guess there must be a certain type of person who posts on message boards because no one - and I mean *no one* - I've ever known in real life amongst all the close girlfriends and female co-workers I've had over the last 40 years has _ever_ made these kinds of claims about their sex lives when the topic came up. Marathon sex sessions where the woman is climaxing over and over just from intercourse alone, and couples who have sex every time the wind blows, and women who have to beg their studs to stop making them climax because they're ready to pass out, and on and on......


It seems to happen ONLY in message board land. :wink2:


----------



## arbitrator

WildMustang said:


> *I get it. You get off making her, seeing her, hearing her, feeling her get off. And she gets off making you, seeing you, hearing you, feeling you get off. A positive feedback loop that seems to never end until one of you can't take it anymore and you melt (uncontrollably together) in the oxytocin.*


*This is, by far, the best answer yet!*


----------



## BluesPower

She'sStillGotIt said:


> I guess there must be a certain type of person who posts on message boards because no one - and I mean *no one* - I've ever known in real life amongst all the close girlfriends and female co-workers I've had over the last 40 years has _ever_ made these kinds of claims about their sex lives when the topic came up. Marathon sex sessions where the woman is climaxing over and over just from intercourse alone, and couples who have sex every time the wind blows, and women who have to beg their studs to stop making them climax because they're ready to pass out, and on and on......
> 
> It seems to happen ONLY in message board land. :wink2:


Sorry sugar breeches, I guess you are not doing it right, or your man is not. Because is assure you this is an everyday thing for me. 

I admit that not every single time is a marathon, sometimes we may have a "Quickie" that only lasts for an hour. And while she had O's in many ways, she def in a PIV gspot girl. And I guess I am lucky, because most of the women I have been with are multi orgasmic and come from intercourse. This current one is actually not a clit girl, which is new for me. Not that she can't O that way, it is just the she prefers the other methods.

Sorry to disappoint...


----------



## Ikaika

She'sStillGotIt said:


> I guess there must be a certain type of person who posts on message boards because no one - and I mean *no one* - I've ever known in real life amongst all the close girlfriends and female co-workers I've had over the last 40 years has _ever_ made these kinds of claims about their sex lives when the topic came up. Marathon sex sessions where the woman is climaxing over and over just from intercourse alone, and couples who have sex every time the wind blows, and women who have to beg their studs to stop making them climax because they're ready to pass out, and on and on......
> 
> 
> It seems to happen ONLY in message board land. :wink2:




Every man on a forum has a long and wide girthed dong. Every man is Adonis and every woman Aphrodite. 

I think the original video posted is likely what most of us mortals are like. 

I actually do have a long dong (with proportional girth), but I will say after quality foreplay (time varies), the actual PIV is about 30 second longer than this song (which I do like):

https://youtu.be/JtMUIwOE2ss

My wife shows satisfaction post coitus as we usually have holding and conversation after the fact. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## NobodySpecial

She'sStillGotIt said:


> I guess there must be a certain type of person who posts on message boards because no one - and I mean *no one* - I've ever known in real life amongst all the close girlfriends and female co-workers I've had over the last 40 years has _ever_ made these kinds of claims about their sex lives when the topic came up. Marathon sex sessions where the woman is climaxing over and over just from intercourse alone, and couples who have sex every time the wind blows, and women who have to beg their studs to stop making them climax because they're ready to pass out, and on and on......
> 
> 
> It seems to happen ONLY in message board land. :wink2:


It does not happen all the time! But luckily it happens in our bedroom ... living room, kitchen, bathroom....


----------



## I shouldnthave

WildMustang said:


> I think I also remember Ishouldn'thave from LoveShack.


Yep I had a different name over there (same icon though)



She'sStillGotIt said:


> I guess there must be a certain type of person who posts on message boards because no one - and I mean *no one* - I've ever known in real life amongst all the close girlfriends and female co-workers I've had over the last 40 years has _ever_ made these kinds of claims about their sex lives when the topic came up. Marathon sex sessions where the woman is climaxing over and over just from intercourse alone, and couples who have sex every time the wind blows, and women who have to beg their studs to stop making them climax because they're ready to pass out, and on and on......
> 
> 
> It seems to happen ONLY in message board land. :wink2:


Perhaps it is a certain kind of person. I am the kind of person who grew up with a copy of The Joy of Sex on our book shelf. Was raised to believe that sex should be pleasurable, that it's an art form that can be honed with skill and study.

My husband? I joke about how it was a one night stand that tuned into "this". He rocked my world on that second date, all night till the next morning, he called in sick to work, I missed my morning class.... And well, he have been having hot sex ever since. 

My girlfriends that I lived with at the time (college)? They joked that it sounded like an orgy - but I have NEVER talked about these details of my sex life in person. I don't talk about the nitty gritty details of sex with my friends. Honestly my husband and I have a bit of a "secret life" when it comes to our sex life.

Maybe that is why you never hear about it? I am a lady in the streets, freak in the sheets as they say.

And a lot of people have lack luster sex lives.... I don't think they are the same people who like to chat online all day about sex (which I love to do, always learning something new!)


----------



## ConanHub

She'sStillGotIt said:


> I guess there must be a certain type of person who posts on message boards because no one - and I mean *no one* - I've ever known in real life amongst all the close girlfriends and female co-workers I've had over the last 40 years has _ever_ made these kinds of claims about their sex lives when the topic came up. Marathon sex sessions where the woman is climaxing over and over just from intercourse alone, and couples who have sex every time the wind blows, and women who have to beg their studs to stop making them climax because they're ready to pass out, and on and on......
> 
> 
> It seems to happen ONLY in message board land. :wink2:


Yup. I can go a long time but Mrs. C can't. After 1 or 2 she is through.

Marathon women do pop up here apparently.


----------



## Ikaika

ConanHub said:


> Yup. I can go a long time but Mrs. C can't. After 1 or 2 she is through.
> 
> 
> 
> Marathon women do pop up here apparently.




The rest of us are mere mortals. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## I shouldnthave

ConanHub said:


> Yup. I can go a long time but Mrs. C can't. After 1 or 2 she is through.
> 
> Marathon women do pop up here apparently.


Once upon a time I could out last my husband. But now? 

After all these years he has my buttons so honed, that he can make me come almost too easily. It's hard for us to tease and delay - often I will come and he will say "I was trying to take my time with you!"

Add that he has developed complete control when it comes to delaying his orgasm - I don't have much of a chance!

The only negative part to all of this is he can wipe me out with too many O's meanwhile he has been delaying so long it makes it hard for him to actually come. So I have to perk up from my near coma and give him a good ride and or finish him off with a killer BJ.

All that said, this is not EVERY time we have sex, but does happen about once a week.


----------



## Ikaika

Sex always gets better with time as a couple syncs or understands what their partner likes and does not like. And, more often than not understands differences in stamina levels. This is especially the case if the couple communicates and provides honesty in each their desires and needs. 

And, over time men and women do change a bit on their needs and desires, especially as women enter peri menopause and men’s testosterone levels drop somewhat. There is no way around this denial. 

It is common for younger men to have less staying power. Unfortunately for some men, this ability to last longer may be weighed against not being able to get it up as easily and maybe not get as hard. 

I don’t have any hard evidence (excuse the pun), but I believe the best way to stay on top (yes another pun) of a man’s sexual health is maintain good health - good nutritional eating habits and cardio as well as muscle fitness (time in the gym). 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BluesPower

I shouldnthave said:


> The only negative part to all of this is he can wipe me out with too many O's meanwhile he has been delaying so long it makes it hard for him to actually come. So I have to perk up from my near coma and give him a good ride and or finish him off with a killer BJ.


This is a problem for me as well, and GF is not pissed when I cannot finish, but she is not as happy as she would be if I did. 

There is a balance somewhere that I am trying to get to. But I am not there yet...


----------



## Vinnydee

No set answer. It should last as long as it takes both partners to feel fully satisfied. For instance, my wife will orgasm in under 3 minutes 98% of the time. Her orgasms are so intense that she cannot take anymore like she did in her younger days when she strung 17 orgasms over a 3 hour period. So for her, at her age, she likes about 5-10 minutes of foreplay. She loves kissing and playing with me. 

Sometimes we are done in 10 minutes, sometimes 15-30 minutes. We do not pay attention to time, only to when we are both too exhausted or totally satisfied to go on.


----------



## I shouldnthave

BluesPower said:


> This is a problem for me as well, and GF is not pissed when I cannot finish, but she is not as happy as she would be if I did.
> 
> There is a balance somewhere that I am trying to get to. But I am not there yet...


I am ashamed to admit he just goes to sleep without finishing on occasion. Sometimes he just gets stuck and it's near impossible to get him off.

But - I wake him with a BJ a few hours later and at that point he comes as quickly as a teenager.

I don't get mad, just feel bad for being a taker when he doesn't get his!


----------



## TheBohannons

BluesPower said:


> This is a problem for me as well, and GF is not pissed when I cannot finish, but she is not as happy as she would be if I did.
> 
> There is a balance somewhere that I am trying to get to. But I am not there yet...


Same here. I do receive gratification from making her "jello". However some times after work, I do not want to have a conversation, try to get her in the mood or engage in any foreplay. "Taking it" for pure lust and then going out for a beer is ok with her. Balance.


----------



## UpsideDownWorld11

After her 7th O, I usually finish up and call it a night...


----------



## BluesPower

I shouldnthave said:


> I am ashamed to admit he just goes to sleep without finishing on occasion. Sometimes he just gets stuck and it's near impossible to get him off.
> 
> But - I wake him with a BJ a few hours later and at that point he comes as quickly as a teenager.
> 
> I don't get mad, just feel bad for being a taker when he doesn't get his!


You really should not feel bad you know. It is not like it does not feel wonderful even if a guy does not get there. And I usually take her in the morning if I did not get there the night before. 

For me, I know it bothers her so I really try and concentrate. And frankly, sometime I just want to have sex for a long time, and I intentionally bypass the come window. 

Then there are times that no matter what you do you are not going to get there. 

But for her I work really hard to get there because she wants the payoff. And wow, sometime I really have to work to get there for her. But when it is over, I am done in...


----------



## I shouldnthave

BluesPower said:


> . And frankly, sometime I just want to have sex for a long time, and I intentionally bypass the come window.
> 
> Then there are times that no matter what you do you are not going to get there. .


Ha! The come window. That is what he calls it as well. And yeah, he doesn't seem that put out about it, and at that point it's usually fustrating for him to try to come. If he's cool going without I will let it be. If he needs to - I'll give it a college try!!


----------



## 269370

She'sStillGotIt said:


> I guess there must be a certain type of person who posts on message boards because no one - and I mean *no one* - I've ever known in real life amongst all the close girlfriends and female co-workers I've had over the last 40 years has _ever_ made these kinds of claims about their sex lives when the topic came up. Marathon sex sessions where the woman is climaxing over and over just from intercourse alone, and couples who have sex every time the wind blows, and women who have to beg their studs to stop making them climax because they're ready to pass out, and on and on......
> 
> 
> It seems to happen ONLY in message board land. :wink2:


You don't understand. This thread is one big orgy. You walked into it, you need to participate and tell everyone how many years your last sex session lasted and how many meters in girth your man's dong is. You know, give back a little to society. 
My woman passes out even before she sees my humongous ding dong. As a result, she has never seen it because every time I try to take it out she is, like, already totally passed out. Because she so horny all the time :iagree::moon: :wink2:


----------



## WildMustang

She'sStillGotIt said:


> I guess there must be a certain type of person who posts on message boards because no one - and I mean *no one* - I've ever known in real life amongst all the close girlfriends and female co-workers I've had over the last 40 years has _ever_ made these kinds of claims about their sex lives when the topic came up. Marathon sex sessions where the woman is climaxing over and over just from intercourse alone, and couples who have sex every time the wind blows, and women who have to beg their studs to stop making them climax because they're ready to pass out, and on and on......
> 
> 
> It seems to happen ONLY in message board land. :wink2:


Maybe I need to post a video! >


----------



## ConanHub

WildMustang said:


> Maybe I need to post a video! >


Post a link so you don't get banned....but do share......Please!!!>


----------



## WildMustang

ConanHub said:


> Post a link so you don't get banned....but do share......Please!!!>


I'm thinking about it...let me see if I can find one where I am in a face mask and in costume so my identity is not revealed.


----------



## Ikaika

WildMustang said:


> I'm thinking about it...let me see if I can find one where I am in a face mask and in costume so my identity is not revealed.




Before you do that your may want to read the forum rules and focus on rule #4


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## WildMustang

Ikaika said:


> Before you do that your may want to read the forum rules and focus on rule #4
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Thanks for that. Yeah...I suppose it could be considered as "resembling pornography" which is not allowed. LOL


----------



## 269370

WildMustang said:


> Thanks for that. Yeah...I suppose it could be considered as "resembling pornography" which is not allowed. LOL


Watching a tutorial of how to decorate your house properly sometimes resembles pornography to me too. Depends how long it has been but it's all in the eye of the beholder


----------



## 269370

WildMustang said:


> Thanks for that. Yeah...I suppose it could be considered as "resembling pornography" which is not allowed. LOL


What if it's 'educational'? Like, with instructions. :nerd:


----------



## TheCuriousWife

Our sex averages about 45 - 1 hour. But that is counting the lazy snuggling beforehand, kissing, foreplay, etc. PIV is probably about 20-30 minutes usually.

But my husband can literally last... well forever. Or he can go in a minute to two if I am giving a blow job or having a quickie. He has really great control. We almost always have simultaneous orgasm. He waits for me, and then just lets loose when I do. Of course occasionally he has an oopsie.

Since he is my one and only. I honestly didn't know that it was rare or a big deal until I started reading more, and my best friend lamented how her husband can only last seconds. I guess I'm just lucky. But I can't imagine it any other way.


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti

Answer: As long as she wants

(to be clear, that's in response to the "how long" thread, not the penis size thread)


----------



## WildMustang

I shouldnthave said:


> Yep I had a different name over there (same icon though)


Were you "Recent Change" (or something like that?) on Love Shack???

If so, I remember your posts well. You gave great advice!


----------



## WildMustang

inmyprime said:


> What if it's 'educational'? Like, with instructions. :nerd:


Hahahahahahaha Funny, from what you post, it doesn't sound like you need instructions from me or anyone! :grin2:


----------



## Vinnydee

Real easy. Until both partners are satisfied. That can be a few minutes to a few hours. The question is like asking how long should dinner take. Until everyone is full of course. My wife and I have gone a few hours to a few minutes. It all depends on what we are in the mood for or can take physically. 

When it comes to sex there is no one size fits all so to speak, even if that size is penis size.


----------



## Marc878

I use a polish sex manual.

In, out and repeat if necessary.


----------



## 269370

Marc878 said:


> I use a polish sex manual.
> 
> 
> 
> In, out and repeat if necessary.



Dziękuję


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Middle of Everything

She'sStillGotIt said:


> I guess there must be a certain type of person who posts on message boards because no one - and I mean *no one* - I've ever known in real life amongst all the close girlfriends and female co-workers I've had over the last 40 years has _ever_ made these kinds of claims about their sex lives when the topic came up. Marathon sex sessions where the woman is climaxing over and over just from intercourse alone, and couples who have sex every time the wind blows, and women who have to beg their studs to stop making them climax because they're ready to pass out, and on and on......
> 
> 
> It seems to happen ONLY in message board land. :wink2:


Me thinks some people got a little defensive after reading SSGI's post above.

I think it was somewhat tongue in cheek. Kind of like EVERY guy online is packing an 8"x 6" power tool.

Also unless some people routinely dip their **** in lidocaine, how the hell does a _QUICKIE_ last an hour?


----------



## BluesPower

Middle of Everything said:


> Me thinks some people got a little defensive after reading SSGI's post above.
> 
> I think it was somewhat tongue in cheek. Kind of like EVERY guy online is packing an 8"x 6" power tool.
> 
> Also unless some people routinely dip their **** in lidocaine, how the hell does a _QUICKIE_ last an hour?


That is kind of the point, for some people, like me there really is not such thing as a quickie.

Some men, have to work to have an O, and some men have to work to not O. 

I have to work, and it takes a while. It can be a drag because sometimes my GF can get tired and I get that. 

But I would much rather have his problem than be a two pump chump...


----------



## ILoveWomen

I figure you mean intercourse


Until she screams and begins to take the lords name in vain<g>

Seriously, there is no time limit. Many ladies can't achieve orgasm via penetration alone. Do it for too long and it can get really painful for her. You are an Hombre to be sure but. Sex with a woman has to be about her. Guys are easy.


----------



## SimplyAmorous

Vespil said:


> *It lasts until she cums.
> 
> Otherwise you're in BIG trouble.*


YEP...







That about sums it up here.... I want to smack him and make him do it AGAIN.. if he goes before me







(this was easier in the past with a quick refractory period.. but not today)...Thankfully he's always been amazing at holding out.... sometimes it seems it's killing him.. but he manages somehow ... I can feel when I need to slooooowwwww it down or he's going to pop.... rarely do I need to







up for this... ha ha


----------



## Adelais

Mr. A and I don't even bother to leave the bedroom because of all the back-to-back marathons with multiple O's for both of us. The only reason we get out of bed is to shower between sex marathons! We are so fit, and only eat so we have energy to have more sex! H and I have so many O's that we go numb and have to take a nap. But don't worry, we wake up and keep going.

Our children have to get themselves up, feed themselves and teach themselves, because their oversexed parents don't have time for them.

Wow! Life is great when it consists of sex, sex and more sex! (Not.)

Actually, neither Mr. A nor I would want sex to last for hours every day.


----------



## Adelais

Seroiusly, it should last as long as both people want it to. 15 minutes to ______(fill in the blank.) There is no "should" when it comes to how long good sex lasts.


----------

